# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  وصول حكام مبارة سودان المريخ

## africanu

*وصلت الطائرة الاثيوبية التي تقل طاقم التحكيم

المصدر:- الرياضية104 اف ام
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*شكرا افريكانو وحمدا لله على وصولك انت كمان 
                                              اخوك افريكانو الصغير لانو ايهاب وطارق جننونى كل شى الحاجه الفلانيه يا محجوب الخير عشان كدا عارفهم ما بقربو عليك سميت اسمى افريكانو الصغير هاهاهاهاهاى
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*شكرا يا افريكانو 
والله لمن بطني وجعتني
                        	*

----------


## عادل

*هل المباراة فى موعدها
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

شكرا يا افريكانو 
والله لمن بطني وجعتني



ههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى
انت بطنك وجعتك وانا ركبى سابت
اللهم انصر الزعيم 
مشكوووور للخبر يا افريكانو !!
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

شكرا افريكانو وحمدا لله على وصولك انت كمان 
اخوك افريكانو الصغير لانو ايهاب وطارق جننونى كل شى الحاجه الفلانيه يا محجوب الخير عشان كدا عارفهم ما بقربو عليك سميت اسمى افريكانو الصغير هاهاهاهاهاى



 ههههههاااااااااااااااي
تستاهل الاسم والاسم يتشرف بيك يامحجوب
ركنية:-
الخروووف لزوم السماية وكده
*

----------


## acba77

*شكرا يا افريكانو
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى
انت بطنك وجعتك وانا ركبى سابت
اللهم انصر الزعيم 
مشكوووور للخبر يا افريكانو !!



 
ياناس الدنيا هنا برد نمن الواحد ماقادر يفتح خشمو
بس بي سبب الكبكبة اخوكم مسخن نمن عرقو جاري
تخريمة:-
الابيض ضميرك
بطل تكبكب فينا
*

----------


## africanu

*بدء الاجتماع التقليدي للمبارة
*

----------


## az3d

*انتا عارف يا افريكانو انا لو جبتا ولد حا اسميهو على اسمك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*بعثة المريخ تطالب بقيام المبارة في موعدها
ادارة فريق الغزالة تطلب لعبها غدا
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

انتا عارف يا افريكانو انا لو جبتا ولد حا اسميهو على اسمك



الحبيب اسعد
اه لو جبته تيمان(ولدين) الحل شنو
ركنية:-

تسلم ياقلب القلب
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ان شاء تتلعب الليلة عشان نرتاح من الهم والغم دة
وان شاء الله الجلافيط ينغلبو
*

----------


## africanu

*يارياض ياخوي
انشاء الله تكون اليوم
لانو بكره اخوك بكون في الجو للسودان
والكبكبة في الطيارة صعبة خلاص
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*افريكانو....شكرا و عودا حميدا....ان شاء الله....


*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى
انت بطنك وجعتك وانا ركبى سابت
اللهم انصر الزعيم 
مشكوووور للخبر يا افريكانو !!




أمشي ياكبكابه . قول بسم الله وربنا ينصر الزعيم . :DOGPILE:
تخريمه : والله ياأبيض أخوك المرة دي (من دون الأيام) كان ثابت (مغطينا) عديل كدا :coffee:، لكن من ما شبكونا قايمه وما قايمه والطيارة نزلت وما نزلت والحكم ح يلغي ومرة ح يقيم ؛ أخوك حالتوا بقت بطالة والكبكبي حصل :brrrd:. غايتو الله يستر ويجيب العواقب سليمه .:1 (23):
تخريمه دبل : إنت الحكم دا مستني الرحلة يوم كامل في المطار وجاي قبل المبارة بي ساعتين وداير يحكمها !!!!!!!!!!! :1 (45):
هو قايل نفسو حاكم قيم شطرنج ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:krkr1:
تحياتي ياحبيب ومشتاقين . :a059:
*

----------


## africanu

*ديل لحدي اسع مجتمعين
ربنا يستر ونلعب اليوم
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

افريكانو....شكرا و عودا حميدا....ان شاء الله....




تسلم ياود علي
ربنا يخليك ياقلب
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*شنو طياره وكبكبه انت لسع ما وصلت عشان تجى تهرش الجماعه ديل 
 az3d شنو كمان انت داير تلاحقنا فى الاسم دا ههههههها خلاص خليناه ليك حااسمى نفس مناع 2
        هىهىهىهىهىهىهىهىهىهى هاىىىىىىىىى
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

يارياض ياخوي
انشاء الله تكون اليوم
لانو بكره اخوك بكون في الجو للسودان
والكبكبة في الطيارة صعبة خلاص



يا افريكانو المبارة مقامة ومامقامة نحنا الان في انتظار راي الاجتماع التقليدي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*للان لم تتضح الرؤية لقيام المباراة او تأجيلها
في حالة قيامها.. التلفزيون القومي سينقل اللقاء بصوت المعلق محمد فضل الله
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*شكرا رياض ....الحمد لله....كنت ماشى اتغدا لكن خليتو.....
*

----------


## تينا

*مافي جديد لم تتضح الرؤيه
                        	*

----------

